# Kijiji Find....Nice Bottles



## JKL (Feb 15, 2020)

Responded to a Kijiji ad this week.  A guy was selling a large lot of pop bottles by the case.  I asked if he would let me pick through as I can't buy a box of bottles and only want one anymore.  No room to store.  He agreed and charged me $20 for a nice assortment of 18 bottles that included these.
Thought I would share.
7-Up quart size NDNR is my first NDNR in this size.  Very happy.
Kayo Chocolate by Kuntz Brewery Waterloo(1928) is pretty much my home town.
Two WIshing Well bottles caught my attention because of the design elements above and below the word DRINK.  Common bottles but none of the ones I have currently have the zigzag or dots with the "DRINK".
The Pepsi NDNR has so much texture in the bottle.  All others I have are smooth glass.













I think the gallon syrup jugs look cool.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 15, 2020)

So those are some nice finds!
What particularly caught my eye is the Wishing Well!...'Wave' top and bottom of 'Drink' on one side and 'Dots' on the other!
Can you post a pic of the base to see if we can determine the year?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 15, 2020)

I'm curious about that Wishing Well too, never seen that one before.  Maybe an earlier version?


----------



## JKL (Feb 15, 2020)

The dots and the zigzag are two different bottles. 
First pic is  a 10oz featuring the dots. Very faint markings
The second is a 11oz featuring the zigzag.
The third is a 10oz I have with no design with the word "DRINK"

Perhaps the dots and zigzags helped the bottler to differentiate the 10oz from the 11oz at a glance.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 16, 2020)

Well those look like they all have box code on them, so they'd be from 1953 on...the last one looks to be 1954.
I have not studied these bottles long enough to come to a conclusion, other than I'm sure the transition from 11oz to 10oz overlapped several years.
That may well be the reason for the waves vs dots....interesting indeed!


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 16, 2020)

Those are some nice ones! Never seen that gallon Double Cola before. I like the 7up as I have one as well. The Pepsi actually is very common.


----------



## RCO (Feb 16, 2020)

the oldest bottle is the Kayo chocolate , pretty sure I've seen the wishing well bottle before , several different versions which might be slightly different but a fairly common bottle . 

anything else interesting in the assortment said there was 18 bottles  only see 5 so far ?


----------



## JKL (Feb 17, 2020)

iggyworf said:


> Those are some nice ones! Never seen that gallon Double Cola before. I like the 7up as I have one as well. The Pepsi actually is very common.


Iggyworf, I picked up the NDNR Pepsi because the others I have don't have the same texture embossed into the glass.  Price was right even for a common bottle.  The other two Pepsi NDNR I have are attached.
I don't know what it is about the syrup jugs but I really like them.  I have, A&W Rootbeer,  Fanta, Coca Cola, DOuble Cola, and Crush.


----------



## JKL (Feb 17, 2020)

RCO said:


> the oldest bottle is the Kayo chocolate , pretty sure I've seen the wishing well bottle before , several different versions which might be slightly different but a fairly common bottle .
> 
> anything else interesting in the assortment said there was 18 bottles  only see 5 so far ?


RCO, here are others I picked up.
Some are not super old dating to the 80's but I don't have them.
The Evangeline I picked up because I had an old wooden Evangeline crate with 23 bottles and wanted one more to finish it off.  1930's era I would think.
I picked up the blue ACL Mission bottle because I only had a black ACL.
Woodlond is a Woodstock ON bottler and this was likely their last design before disappearing.
Brown's is from your neck of the woods, Gravenhurst I believe.  I forgot I had that one so this is a double now.
I have a few versions of America Dry but not this one.
The Mountain Dew were full.  I think they are US bottles
The reason the Pop World caught my attention is because there seemed to be a trend in the 1970s to have independent soda pop companies emerge that all branded  in a similar fashion.  I included a picture of Pop Shoppe, Pop Master, Pop People and Pop World.
I find it so interesting how soda companies emerged, evolved and eventually died or were absorbed,  I enjoy learning about the politics that in many cases guided these companies, Prohibition in the US, The Temperance Act in Canada, The wars, etc.


----------



## BillHaddo (Feb 18, 2020)

I had a closer look at my Wishing Well 11oz. bottles and found them to be manufactured by different bottle companies, the same volumes,but slightly different in finish and the same sguigily lines. They all cleaned up well, a good find!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm not sure what year Woodlond used that bottle , I don't think that version is as common as the others 

have all kinds of those browns bottles , was finding  them in the lakes here , most I found in one specific location but found others around various other spots , it was a large bottler and seems to have sold pop throughout Muskoka area , even into the Parry Sound area and as far North as Burks Falls /Almaguin highlands 

there main drink seems to have been an Orange pop , but also had other flavours and a ginger ale which came in a green bottle


----------



## sandchip (Feb 24, 2020)

I've never seen an Evangeline soda, and not to digress here, but the story, Envangeline, by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow is one of the best that I've ever read with imagery that really just sweeps you back to the early days of this nation, much like when you're out in the wilderness and can almost forget that you're in modern times.  Thanks for sharing your finds with us.


----------



## JKL (Feb 24, 2020)

RCO said:


> I'm not sure what year Woodlond used that bottle , I don't think that version is as common as the others
> 
> have all kinds of those browns bottles , was finding  them in the lakes here , most I found in one specific location but found others around various other spots , it was a large bottler and seems to have sold pop throughout Muskoka area , even into the Parry Sound area and as far North as Burks Falls /Almaguin highlands
> 
> there main drink seems to have been an Orange pop , but also had other flavours and a ginger ale which came in a green bottle


RCO, I googled Woodlond Beverages and found there was a green bottle with white lettering, just like the clear bottle I bought.
Thanks for the info on Brown's.  I have at least one other variation of their bottles.  No green ones though.


----------



## JKL (Feb 24, 2020)

sandchip said:


> I've never seen an Evangeline soda, and not to digress here, but the story, Envangeline, by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow is one of the best that I've ever read with imagery that really just sweeps you back to the early days of this nation, much like when you're out in the wilderness and can almost forget that you're in modern times.  Thanks for sharing your finds with us.


Sandchip, being you are familiar with Evangeline you know this was written about the expulsion of the Acadians, French settlers and French Native mix people in the north east US (Maine) and Maritime provinces in Canada.  Nova Scotia and New Brunswick still are home to many Acadians.  There is a driving trail in Nova Scotia that follows the Bay of Fundy called the Evageline Trail.  In the 1930s Nova Scotia had a soda called Acadia that used the exact same bottle as the Evangeline bottle I showed but with the Acadia name.  I will post it tomorrow along with a variation of the Evangeline bottle which I believe is a bit older.  The Evangeline bottles are from St Catharines Ontario near Niagara Falls.  Half a country away from Nova Scotia.  I would however say there likely a connection.


----------



## JKL (Feb 25, 2020)

Here are the Acadia and Evangeline bottles. The Acadia bottle has a similar shape and the brand looks similar as far as location but the bottle's design pattern is different.  I always thought it was the same until I put them together.  Ooops.
The bottles all say Evangeline Beverages.  All have the Evangeline logo.
I am just getting to understand Dominion Glass bottle dating thanks to Canadacan.  The 12oz Evangeline base from left to right has a 0, a dot, Dominion Glass logo and a 3.  Not sure if this means Oct 1933 or something else.
The 6 oz Evangeline is hard to make out.  I'm thinking C, Dominion Glass Logo, 7
The Acadia bottle is Consumers  Glass but I can't make out anything else.


----------



## embe (Feb 25, 2020)

I've got a few of those Evangeline embossed, along with an ACL.  I'll check the bottoms when I get a chance.  I'd guess at least 40's for the embossed ones.


----------



## RCO (Feb 26, 2020)

JKL said:


> RCO, I googled Woodlond Beverages and found there was a green bottle with white lettering, just like the clear bottle I bought.
> Thanks for the info on Brown's.  I have at least one other variation of their bottles.  No green ones though.



most of the browns bottles from the 40's - 60's era are pretty common but they have a neat look to them , is some older ones which are a lot harder to find , they were around for a long time


----------



## embe (Feb 26, 2020)

embe said:


> I've got a few of those Evangeline embossed, along with an ACL.  I'll check the bottoms when I get a chance.  I'd guess at least 40's for the embossed ones.



I ended up with 4 different  sizes.  The 6 oz is embossed Evangeline on the bottom, pretty much like yours.  7 oz looks like your Acadia bottle but marked Evangeline, nothing really decipherable on the bottom.  10 oz is the ACL with some info on the bottom.   12 oz also has some info but I'd need to do some more research.


----------

